# Momin and the Raindrops...



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Just wanted to share pics of my little boy.. Momin hes 15 weeks today 

Heres a couple of pics i snapped yesterday during a heavy summer rain shower... he was absolutely fascinated by the raindrops coming down the window... and im sure you all agree he just looks so adorable! :001_wub:

Please ignore the fur around his ears... hes currently being treated for ear mites which is an oily ordeal lol!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow Momin is soooooo cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!:thumbup::001_wub:


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> wow Momin is soooooo cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!:thumbup::001_wub:


Thank you! Yeah i know i just want to eat him up! :001_tt1:


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

love his stocky leggys


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> love his stocky leggys


Hehe thanks... i cant wait til hes fully grown and HUGE! Love how big and muscular they get!


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh and heres a few of him on Bath Day! :scared: poor baby!


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

No one is bothered about us Momin :'-(


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Awww, he even manages to look cute and beautiful with his fur all wet 

Is he being a good boy and letting you bath him ok or is it a struggle. Not sure it is something I would relish having to do.


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Awww, he even manages to look cute and beautiful with his fur all wet
> 
> Is he being a good boy and letting you bath him ok or is it a struggle. Not sure it is something I would relish having to do.


Its not too bad, he wont scratch or bite, i dont wear gloves... he just walks around in the bath trying to jump out! but i try to make it as quick as possible. I only gave him one because hes being treated for ear mites and it makes his fur really greasy and he hates it. I just need to remember to buy a non slip bath mat for him!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

poor little mite having to have baths. he does look cute though


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Cazzer said:


> poor little mite having to have baths. he does look cute though


Hes just so much more fluffier after a bath... He just makes you wanna rub your face in his fur!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

He's a real cutie loved the pics


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------

